# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي التصميم وابداعات الاعضاء >  >  درس تحويل الصورة الي رسم كقلم الرصاص

## الغسينابي

* 
احبتي في اون لاين هذا درس بسيط لتحويل الصورة الي رسم بالفوتوشوب 
الدرس سهل جدا بس شوية تركيز ومتابعة وكل شئ مية مية ان شاء الله

*

----------


## الغسينابي

* 
تابع الدرس 


اتمني اني يكون وفقت في اعداد الدرس
*

----------

